# HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY!



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I LOVE YOU KILO!
HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY! 

7 weeks old!










3 months









Today
LEAVE me alone mom, Im sleeping!

























I love you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Happy B'day!! They grow WAY too fast!!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>







Happy Day, Kilo! What a good looking guy.</span>


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>We sure do love our GSD's!







</span>


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kilo!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Hes the LOVE of my life!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I LOVE YOU KEYS!
(after a day of NO EXCERSISE and biting my feet all day!!!)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Kilo!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy WOOF day and wishing you many more to come))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday big boy !!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Kilo. Now that was a seriously cute pup.


----------

